# Abos obwohl nie selber angemeldet...



## kelebek (10 Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

Vor wenigen Wochen hatte ich komischer Weise Abo-Mails von RTL bekommen - denen hab ich zurückgeschrieben, dass ich nie mich bei denen registriert habe und nun nicht wüsste, wie ich es abbestellen sollen, sie sollen das bitte ändern; gesagt, getan!

Heute allerdings habe ich eine Mail bekommen. Von:


> Frankfurter Rundschau Kundenservice-Center ([email protected])


Hier die Nachricht die ich bekommen habe:



> Frau
> [...]
> (und hier folgt MEINE Adresse...)
> 
> ...


Vorweg: [...] ist immer ein Standartnickname von mir.
Vielleicht nicht sehr ungewöhnlich, aber das ungewöhnliche ist, dass ich niemals im Internet meine wahre(!) Adresse preisgegeben hatte aber an dieser steht meine(!) wahre Adresse. Wie kann das sein? Ich hatte in dem Block bzgl der Gesichtsanalyse.com schon erwähnt, dass ich auch in diese Falle getappt bin, aber meine richtige Adresse hatte ich da auch nicht hergegeben.

Ich phantasiere vielleicht rum oder reagier vielleicht über, aber kann es sein, dass da irgendwas in Verbindung steht?
Ich habe noch nicht denen zurückgeschrieben, dass ich mich für keinen Abo angemeldet habe.

Ich würde mich über Antworten von euch sehr freuen!
Liebe Grüße
die Kelebek

_[Diverse Links und perönliche Angaben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abos obwohl nie selber angemeldet...*

Über das, was da passiert ist, kann man nur spekulieren. Möglicherweise erlaubt sich da jemand einen Jux mit Dir und "meldet" Dich für irgendwelche Dinge an, von denen Du nichts weißt.

Wie auch immer: wenn Du selbst Dich da nicht angemeldet hast, dann ergeben sich eigentlich keine Rechtsfolgen für Dich (erst recht keine Zahlungspflicht). Trotzdem wäre es im Falle seriöser Unternehmen sinnvoll, eine e-Mail, Fax oder Brief zu schreiben, dass hier wohl ein Irrtum evtl. wegen Identitätsmißbrauchs vorliegt. Mit Sicherheit wird die Sache dann storniert.

Wer auch immer das war: er muss sowohl Deine Mailadresse wie auch Deine Wohnadresse kennen.


----------



## kelebek (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abos obwohl nie selber angemeldet...*

Ok, lustig war nun wirklich, dass im nächsten Tag die FRANKFURTER RUNDSCHAU Zeitung bei mir im Briefkasten lag. Ich war in dem Moment sehr geschockt. Aber wenigste Stunden danach hat dann eine Freundin für mich bei denen angerufen und denen gesagt, dass es sich hierbei um ein Missverständnis handeln muss. Die Frau auf der anderen Leitung hat das ohne große Probleme zu bereiten akzeptiert und mir versichert sie würde mich aus dem Abo rausnehmen.

Zum Glück ist das ohne Probleme wieder gutgegangen und ich musste keine Kosten oder Ähnliches auf mich nehmen!!


----------

